# the ware rep show



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow im first in doing this thread i think lol
right so
who went??
who got what??
who saw me??:smile:
who??

i gots a cobalt blue t'
a curly hair t'
a singapore blue t'
a chilean bronze tiger
a pink toe
and a kenyan sand boa
:grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I didnt go
I didnt get anything
I didnt see you 
not me


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I didnt go
> I didnt get anything
> I didnt see you
> not me


oh that sucks lol
:grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh I know


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

bumpo bumpy bump
:grin1:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

i went.
i bought nothing. cos was not a great deal there.
and as usual i saw no one..(but that's how i like it.)


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I went............
I got.......... 
1 adult male Amel corn............Thanks dirteewrogen!
1 adult female amazon tree boa
1 amel motley male corn 
1 dinky male yemen chameleon , hes soooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah i went
got these


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

i went and got a book :lol2: left early as it was so hot. atleast i got a better idea of what snake to get now


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

rachy said:


> I went............
> I got..........
> 1 adult male Amel corn............Thanks dirteewrogen!
> 1 adult female amazon tree boa
> ...


i think i spoke to you lol
:grin1:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

yup u did! I met quite a few people today!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

rachy said:


> yup u did! I met quite a few people today!


same ere i didnt think there was much of a selection there
still good though 
:grin1:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I came back with A Female Pastel Royal, a male High Gold Royal and three spiders (not royals!)

Gary


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Came home with:
1.1 Joshua Tree Rosy boas
1.1 Borrage Rosy boas 
0.1 Red tail boa (from genetic gems)
was a good show in my opinion, not massive but the stuff was top quality.
nice and laid back to.
cheers guys


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

rachy said:


> I went............
> I got..........
> 1 adult male Amel corn............Thanks dirteewrogen!
> 1 adult female amazon tree boa
> ...


Hi, i would love to see a pic of your tree boa if possible? And do you mind me asking the price?


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

I havent been on here for a while, where exactly was this show today ???
Does anyone know when there is one either near hampshire (down south) or any near birmingham???

thanks


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

this show was at ware in hertforshire today:smile:
:grin1:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

I went and it was my first ever show was really pleased i went too as i came back with- 
1.0 Red Tail Boa (Genetic Gems, and the brother of E.Crassus's Female im guessing!)

I darent go to anymore though incase i come back with loads! lol Had a good time though not sure if i met anyone from the forum? I had the motorhead tour T-shirt on and was wondering round with a boy with long hair n metallica shirt on!?

Was a good show and i look forward to the next one! Slight shame about the heat as it really was humid! 

Good day overall though!


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

i went and did see you monitorfan as i was going out lol
got me 

2x rough scale sand boas
2x kenyan sand boas
2x pair house snakes
1x carolina corn
1x white-sided rat snake (already nipped me)
1x sinaloan milksnake
1x hognose
1x macklotts python 
2x firebelly toads and a centipede

was good days shopping me thinks 

next HAMM!!!! WOOOO


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

lividum said:


> i went and did see you monitorfan as i was going out lol
> got me
> 
> 2x rough scale sand boas
> ...


 
ahh nice what do you look like?? lol
:grin1:


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

oh oki cheers mate....

is anyone going to the exeter reptile expo...18th august???


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

is anyone going to the exeter reptile expo...18th august???[/quote]

urrrgg i wish like a 7 hour drive too
and its like the day after i come back from devon!!!:lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

short hair and had the iron maiden/download tshirt on


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

oh yeah cool i remember you now
how old are you?? lol
:grin1:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone one see me?? Motorhead T shirt and dark camo shorts on..? :no1:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

VdubS said:


> Anyone one see me?? Motorhead T shirt and dark camo shorts on..? :no1:


i think so
:grin1:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Kwl its hard to remember everything that goes on and the peopl you see isnt it! Too busy looking at the snakes :lol2:


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

VdubS said:


> Kwl its hard to remember everything that goes on and the peopl you see isnt it! Too busy looking at the snakes :lol2:


Never saw you Scott :lol2: You got yourself a stunning snake though mate, will have ourselves some albinos in a few years : victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I picked up an 06 Female Royal from David Smith. Lovely little girl with a healthy appetite. David's a top bloke who knows his stuff if anyone has ever dealt with him.


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

im 22 lol and yea that very true Vdubs...i had my eyes firmly locked on the snakes and stuff


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

lividum said:


> im 22 lol and yea that very true Vdubs...i had my eyes firmly locked on the snakes and stuff


wow you look gooood for your age 
*in a masculin voice* :lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

DaveyWavey said:


> Hi, i would love to see a pic of your tree boa if possible? And do you mind me asking the price?


Well mine is an adult and was pretty cheap as i got her from a mate !
He was selling females cb07 for £85-£95 tho , hes based in essex and can pass you details on if you wanted 1!
I have taken pics but photobucket is down at the minute so ill post them later


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

rachy said:


> Well mine is an adult and was pretty cheap as i got her from a mate !
> He was selling females cb07 for £85-£95 tho , hes based in essex and can pass you details on if you wanted 1!
> I have taken pics but photobucket is down at the minute so ill post them later


does he just sell atb's? or has he got others aswell? i want details :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

rachy said:


> I went............
> I got..........
> 1 adult male Amel corn............Thanks dirteewrogen!
> 1 adult female amazon tree boa
> ...


No problem - keep me posted esp when you get hatchlings next year 




monitorfan666 said:


> wow im first in doing this thread i think lol
> right so
> who went?? Me
> who got what?? Surprisingly, no snakes, but did get 2 ickle cresties
> who saw me??:smile: Pass


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

lividum said:


> i went and did see you monitorfan as i was going out lol
> got me
> 
> 2x rough scale sand boas
> ...


*ish jealous* was there quite a few sand boas there then? And any interesting morphs in the kenyans?

I'm just waiting for the ISH at the Dome now


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

VdubS said:


> I went and it was my first ever show was really pleased i went too as i came back with-
> 1.0 Red Tail Boa (Genetic Gems, and the brother of E.Crassus's Female im guessing!)
> 
> I darent go to anymore though incase i come back with loads! lol Had a good time though not sure if i met anyone from the forum? I had the motorhead tour T-shirt on and was wondering round with a boy with long hair n metallica shirt on!?
> ...


i saw you...i had opened all the fire exits at 7am but it was very hot


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> does he just sell atb's? or has he got others aswell? i want details :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


His 'thing' is sand boas but hes got allsorts!!
What you after?


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Stealing post for a second but what sorts does he have rachy? Sand boas that is


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Pretty much all the ones you can get in the uk! theres only 3 types you cant get apparently , he has the rest (except kenyans)


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Darn was the kenyans I was after lol. I'll keep him inmind if I want a female roughie for my lad in the future though


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

yea nienna, got female yellow/gold kinda colour morph and a male with near black markings (rough scale sand boas) and a kenyan with a bit of a strip lol other kenyans normal tho. 
Ill stick picks up on here when i get a chance lol


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Jav07 not sure if i saw you what were you wearing? Was nice to get away and outside (at the fire exits) shame there werent another couple of fire exits to get a good breeze going through the hall! Was worth the heat though!!:no1: as i said earlier got my boa!!:no1::no1:

And Olly shame i didnt see you really! Looked out for ya :lol2: What a coincidence you getting the female boa hey! Would be nice if we could produce some albinos!!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Got to post a quick pic i took before putting him in his tank to settle down after a long hot day! (got this lil guy from the Ware show as ive said a million times! ):lol2:










Will get some better pcitures in a day or so once his settled in!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

VdubS said:


> Jav07 not sure if i saw you what were you wearing? Was nice to get away and outside (at the fire exits) shame there werent another couple of fire exits to get a good breeze going through the hall! Was worth the heat though!!:no1: as i said earlier got my boa!!:no1::no1:
> 
> And Olly shame i didnt see you really! Looked out for ya :lol2: What a coincidence you getting the female boa hey! Would be nice if we could produce some albinos!!


nirvana t-shirt and skin head looking very tired:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

well i got a pair of rosy boas, some bombina orientalis gigantium, (think thats how you spell it) tadpoles for my little boy, and oh yeh.....the best looking garden phase ATB female on the planet!!!!!!!


pics to follow as i am letting then chill for a day or so.: victory:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Hmm.. i think i saw a nirvana Tshirt.. not sure if i saw your face though did you have a stall?


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

VdubS said:


> And Olly shame i didnt see you really! Looked out for ya :lol2: What a coincidence you getting the female boa hey! Would be nice if we could produce some albinos!!


lol yea will be awesome if they prove out.
Was good meeting you as well, finally lol


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

E.Crassus said:


> lol yea will be awesome if they prove out.
> Was good meeting you as well, finally lol


It will indeed!! and yeah good to meet u too, finally :lol2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

VdubS said:


> Hmm.. i think i saw a nirvana Tshirt.. not sure if i saw your face though did you have a stall?


i was selling grape vine by the door


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahhh you where the guy i should have asked a Q. before i went haha, what i wanted to know at the time(bit late now) was- the starter kits you where selling for 45quid each , i wondered if you were selling the plastic tanks on their own lol as i bought the boa there and that would have been good for him for a while!:lol2: but i forgot n went home (think it was the whole excitment of actually just buying my boa lol)


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

VdubS said:


> Ahhh you where the guy i should have asked a Q. before i went haha, what i wanted to know at the time(bit late now) was- the starter kits you where selling for 45quid each , i wondered if you were selling the plastic tanks on their own lol as i bought the boa there and that would have been good for him for a while!:lol2: but i forgot n went home (think it was the whole excitment of actually just buying my boa lol)


that was martins tables from fins and feathers he was next to me


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahh you were right near the door then!! Yep i member stall just dont remember many faces :lol2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

VdubS said:


> Ahh you were right near the door then!! Yep i member stall just dont remember many faces :lol2:


yep thats the one:lol2:


----------

